# Where to buy lolly columns



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I am looking to buy lolly columns, or floor jacks. I have a 8 foot ceiling in my basement and need t support the floor. I have no idea where to get the or a price for them...Does anyone have any ideas on how much they should cost..I am going to try home depot tomorrow and see f they have them...I just dont know how much they should cost..


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

They have them in the lumber dept of lowes. I think they are @ $25-30.


----------

